
Starting a Business: Advice from the Trenches - randint
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/startingabusiness/
======
pestaa
Arrogant illogical reasoning like " _The business plan exists for a reason._ "
does not add any value to the article. Apart from that, I really enjoyed it.

I fall in the still-in-school category, too. I think the biggest barrier for a
student to start a company is not the lack of social skills, but the ability
to calmly think it through and write it down.

~~~
kirktrue
Can you elaborate on how stating that a "business plan exists for a reason" is
illogical or arrogant?

~~~
pestaa
I should've said meaningless. The List Apart is not known for empty
statements.

My primary tongue is not English, the sentence may sound less offensive to
native ears.

------
HelgeSeetzen
Nice article, though I disagree with the "while in school" part. Not only is
it possible to build a successful business while studying, it's often even an
advantage to start in school. The key is to find alignment between your
studies and your start-up function. Then focus on those aligned functions and
find partners for everything else. This can work very nicely for true
technology start-ups but is harder for operational/execution start-ups (e.g.
websites, services, etc.).

I am not sure if this is allowed on HN (new here), but I wrote a while ago
about ways to mesh university with start-up activities: <http://bit.ly/hJmCEQ>

------
herval
"There is one Golden Rule: Don't borrow money from family or friends."

I've actually seen lots of successful projects that did just the opposite
(including one famous Amazon.com). DO borrow money from family and friends,
but make it clear it's a 'risky loan' and they might not see it back. If they
really back you up, I'm sure they won't blink (much less create bad blood)...

------
msobolev
Anyone realized yet this post is from 2003? Further - "first step - write a
business plan", "find an accountant"? Really??? After all this time speaking
about MVP, validating your idea with paying customers, and finding
product/market fit. gimme a break

